# This weeks neat eBay finds:



## partsguy (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm NOT buying or selling these, so here for your consideration are some of the things I found interesting this past few days. 

1880's Columbia High Wheel (death trap I think)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280455702477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

CHEAP! Columbia project bike (rusty, but complete and it is a boy's frame, too)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330398622964&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

NOS AMF Roadmaster generator light set
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370325425438&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

STAR OF THE SHOW! An AMF Roadmaster Spiderman bike!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190368086076&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------

